# Sun/Mon overnight



## LNG Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone wanting to go out Sun/Mon overnight?

35' Scarab. Leaving out of Freeport. Split Expenses. 

Last chance before I start Chartering.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnle (Aug 16, 2011)

Pm sent
I am in
My tackles are ready


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Let me know i am ready.... Full gear


----------

